# Tivo Bolt and Yamaha RX-V383 5.1 Surround Problem



## bobheck (Apr 13, 2019)

No matter what I do I cannot get surround sound from the Tivo Bolt.

I have read through many forums and I cannot find an answer.

Here are the details:

I have a Tivo Bolt and a Yamaha RX-V383 receiver.

1. Have tried both HDMI and Optical outs on the Tivo Bolt.
2. Tivo output mode is set to Dolby.
3. "Signal Info" on RX-V383 receiver shows DD, 3/2/0.1, so it is getting a digital surround signal.
4. Ran several surround tests, all sounds from front speakers. Even when surround test shows rear speakers should be sounding, sound comes from front speakers.
5. Running the Tone Test from Yamaha menu, sound comes from each speaker as expected, including the rear speakers, no problem. So the rear speakers are connected and working. I have to assume this is a decoding or signal problem.
6. I have connected my Samsung TV optical audio out directly to Yamaha using same Optical cord that I use on the Tivo and 5.1 sound goes through just fine using Antenna or any of the TV apps, no problem. So I know the Yamaha and speakers are set up correctly.
7. Updated Yamaha firmware to 1.08. Did not help.
8. I have rebooted both boxes. Did not help.


Any suggestions or advice is greatly appreciated


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Try hitting the Music button on the Yamaha's remote until it displays 7Ch Stereo. The OSD Info shows the content's properties, not what the Yamaha is doing to it. Each Scene button can have different processing but can not change the hardware. Even though I receive 5.1 from my cable channels, I still enable Enhanced and Cinema DSP. For a Blu-Ray I drop the Enhanced since most are DTS-MA anyhow.

I have a Yamaha RX-V867. I'd suggest AVSForum, but you've been there: https://www.avsforum.com/forum/91-a...2012-tivo-yamaha-rx-v383-no-5-1-surround.html

This thread is better: https://www.avsforum.com/forum/90-r...-official-yamaha-rx-v-83-owners-thread-8.html


----------

